# Remote cottage



## JavaJane (Apr 26, 2012)

I haven't posted photos before, so I thought I'd give it a go :0
This derelict cottage has been empty and run down for many years, the top floor nearly meets the bottom now.
Had the owners permission to look at the remains of what was his family home.
Taken late afternoon/dusk (used a Fuji Finepix for these, not my usual camera)


----------



## st33ly (Apr 26, 2012)

Another good looking place


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Thats impressive. Did you get any closer shots of items on the shelves, etc?


----------



## JavaJane (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm trying to find them, on a disc or hard drive somewhere!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

And what was in the caravan, did you get a look?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah, is this not a recent photoshoot?


----------



## JavaJane (Apr 26, 2012)

About two years back. I do want to go back, but the owner is a wee bit eccentric and I would prefer to go with a few people :/ The caravan is full of things like mattresses, beds etc, probably from the house.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 26, 2012)

ohhh lovely..


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 26, 2012)

liking that lots


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 26, 2012)

omj624p said:


> And what was in the caravan, did you get a look?



Took the words right out of my mouth. Never seen a derelict caravan. 
The cottage looks interesting. Would of loved some close ups of the bottles.
Good work.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 27, 2012)

love the photos just brillant


----------



## JavaJane (Apr 27, 2012)

A few more photos, as I found where I put them!
The front of the cottage




















The door that led to the stairs






and outside, the top floor meets the bottom


----------



## JavaJane (Apr 27, 2012)

and the caravan


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 27, 2012)

Top stuff that!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

There wasnt a dead bird in the cage was there...?


----------



## JavaJane (Apr 27, 2012)

I didn't look!


----------



## Stussy (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome little find, the good ones are becoming very hard to find, thanks for the share!


----------

